# Verschiedene Versionen / Mergen



## RobiHerb (26 September 2010)

Wie handhabt Ihr das: mehrere Kollegen machen Service / Inbetriebnahme für im Prinzip das gleiche System.

Kollege kommt aus China zurück, hat ein paar Bugs rausgepopelt, Kollege aus USA kommt am selben Tag zurück und hat auch was geändert, in der Zwischenzeit hat auch die Kontruktion noch was neues einfliessen lassen und Ihr sollt das alles in die zentrale ST Programm Sourcen (ca.20.000 Zeilen) einbauen. CoDeSys 2.x.

Keiner hat so genau aufgeschrieben, was er geändert hat, stolze Mitteilung lediglich: hier hast Du einen Stick mit dem neuesten Programm. Man kann doch nicht alles Zeile für Zeile vergleichen?


----------



## bits'bytes (26 September 2010)

Hallo,
sieh dir mal Beyond-Compare an.

Wir fahren mit der Software ganz gut. Für die B&R AS kann man das ziemlich gut verwenden. Das dürfte bei dir auch ganz gut klappen denke ich ...

Weiters könntest du mal einen Blick auf SVN werfen zur Versionsverwaltung.

Das geht allerdings nicht von heute auf morgen. 

Beyond-Compare kannst du sofort austesten, obwohl es da auch sehr viele Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt. Investier mal ein paar Stunden und du wirst sehen wie du zurecht kommst...


http://www.scootersoftware.com/


bg
bb


----------



## Anaconda55 (27 September 2010)

Ich empfehle Dir WinMerge zum vergleichen, da Freeware -> kostenlos.
Sehr professionelles Tool, man kann sogar Ordnervergleiche machen und die Dateien sofort vergleichen.

http://winmerge.org/

Ansonsten würde ich grundsätzlich auch SVN empfehlen.

http://tortoisesvn.net/


----------



## ain (27 September 2010)

Würde auch winmerge nehmen.

Hinweis: Man kann im Codesys des ganze Projekt in eine XML-Datei exportieren.
Womit das Vergleichen der verschiedenen Versionen etwas weniger schmerzt.


----------



## Merten1982 (28 September 2010)

Ich suche schon ewig nach einer Lösung für Step7....

SVN wäre hier ja auch mit den Quellen denkbar, aber die Dateinamen der Quellen kann man ja leider nicht selber vergeben...


----------

